# Dixie bee supply



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Me too! 
I got my two nucs a week early from Don in GA, shipped to me in NY, I hived them 6 weeks ago....and they are SO healthy, gentle, and just doing great! I think they've tripled by now. I _love_ these bees. I put their second brood boxes on last week.

In fact, I just did a varroa check today on them. Yesterday i pulled out the two 'varroa bait' drone frames I had put in the two hives... they were full of capped drones, and I froze them overnight. Today I thawed them and pulled out drone pupae to check for mites and found just ONE mite on about 30 drone pupae. Can't get much better than that. I took pictures and will post something later. Plus, no SHB arrived with the bees.

Don "FatBeeMan" Kuchenmeister of Dixie Bee supply....AAA+++  :thumbsup:
http://www.fatbeeman.com/


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

In fact, I just did a varroa check today on them. Yesterday i pulled out the two 'varroa bait' drone frames I had put in the two hives... they were full of capped drones, and I froze them overnight. Today I thawed them and pulled out drone pupae to check for mites and found just ONE mite on about 30 drone pupae. Can't get much better than that. 

Omie, when you freeze a frame of drone brood the mites go to the bottom of the cell next to the midrib to escape the cold since this is the last place to freeze. Look carefully in the bottom of cells after pulling out drones and you will probably find mites.

Johnny


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> Omie, when you freeze a frame of drone brood the mites go to the bottom of the cell next to the midrib to escape the cold since this is the last place to freeze. Look carefully in the bottom of cells after pulling out drones and you will probably find mites.
> Johnny


Thanks... I did look into the cells after pulling the pupae, with a magnifying glass and flashlight, out of curiosity. No mites there.


----------

